# Good Deal?



## lawoftheriver (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Buzzards! Meeting a guy this week to take a look at a 14' Achilles SB he's selling for $1500. That price includes NRS bighorn frame and carlisle oars. Not sure how old the raft is, but he told me he bought it from a commercial rafting operation about 6 years ago - used it twice and kept it stored inside his garage. I've read both good and bad things about these rafts on the buzz, but wonder if you all can give me your thoughts on this deal. Included some pics from the ad below. Thanks!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Probly. The big horn II frame is on sale for $700 right now, the oars look old, but worth 100- 200 with blades?, home made floors look like they could work out and in decent shape. If the boat is in good shape, the patches are solid, holds air well, it is probly a good buy.
A couple considerations: the black wair pads will burn your ass if you use it for a paddle boat, same with floor, will expand a lot in the sun. The frame is probably 72" wide, really meant for a 16', which is perfectly fine, so you could run it on a bigger boat if you upgrade later.

Also search past threads, there is some good advice on looking at used boats.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes a good deal. 

Self bailing boat, frame, and oars for 1500 just isn't out there. Pretty easy to deal with hot rubber, just splash water on it. Good news he's only used it twice, but look at condition of handles, d-rings, and the bottom, that will speak of its overall use. Hope I don't destroy any bargaining power you may have had.

Just know that you will spend at least another $500 rigging it before you're done.


----------



## lawoftheriver (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the opinion guys! I figured that if this guy bought a frame and only used it twice then that sweetens this deal quite a bit. I appreciate your responses! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd suggest you make sure the baffles are working by blowing the boat up before you buy it. Blow up opposite corners or deflate opposite corners if you find it inflated when you arrive. Check the floor I beams to make sure none are coming apart. Baffles and I beams are expensive and hard to fix. Do you know what year it is. It looks like a good deal from the pictures.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

That looks like a very good deal to me. Achilles are good boats. You can do a lot with that frame. There isn't much risk at that price. 


Jim


----------

